# Violin Bottles



## Nawakwa (Jul 2, 2007)

As usual I don't have a picture ready when I write but I just picked up a vaseline and an emerald green violin bottle today. I've seen many different colors over the years but I can't remember ever seeing a vaseline one. Thoughts.....


----------

